# DreamChi sling carrier minky ^^



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's another sling carrier made for a client. i loved the color scheme of it all. i was sewing up all morning and finally finished at 8 am. surprised i was able to walk hehe. let me know what you guys think! :laughing5:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I love it! It looks so soft and lovely!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I love it! It looks so soft and lovely!


Thank you! It definitely is comfy. I've sold a couple of these in different colors and had no complaints


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

How much do you sell them for? 

I apologize if this is not allowed - asking about product etc....

Also, can we see a pic of a Chi in one? I need a visual on how comfortable they would sit and how it would be worn.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> How much do you sell them for?
> 
> I apologize if this is not allowed - asking about product etc....
> 
> Also, can we see a pic of a Chi in one? I need a visual on how comfortable they would sit and how it would be worn.


I will reply to you very soon. At work at the moment


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love it, Pidge!!! And gray is my favorite color!! If I took Lulu places, I would order one in a minute.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nicely made. I've seen a lot of different slings but I've never seen anyone using one. I too would like to see a little Chi in it to see how it works. You did a lovely job and it looks super soft and cuddly.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a couple of pics of the one i made first that the strap and bag was a big smaller but now they're a bit bigger which gives you more room  

this is the first carrier ive made








here's one with KC in it









made this one special request from a member here








here's her with her pup in it. the strap was a bit shorter.








here's the first charcoal minky with a purple minky inside








and my client with her pup. this was the original strap length but she is quite short which i made better in her 2nd carrier she got the other day in the mail 









if you want prices you can message me via private message if you're interested


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

It looks quite cozy and plush!


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

are they comfortable in the sling? do they like being in it?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a carrier very similar, but it isn't soft at all. It is just a cotton fabric sling. Beverly loves it so much! She loved riding in it and feels safe. But I would like to get a soft one like this someday!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

waldo said:


> are they comfortable in the sling? do they like being in it?


Like every carrier out there they need to be synthesized a bit to get used to being in one while being carried around. Other than that its very comfy for them  



LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I have a carrier very similar, but it isn't soft at all. It is just a cotton fabric sling. Beverly loves it so much! She loved riding in it and feels safe. But I would like to get a soft one like this someday!


Yay! It definitely is a bit more comfy for them to be in plush material for padding but when its warmer weather the cottons are best  I make my minky and cotton carriers with extra padding in between so it'll be more sturdy for both owner and pet ^_^


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

I love the leopard one... and KC looks like King of the World in it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Macladybug said:


> I love the leopard one... and KC looks like King of the World in it!


queen of the world! hehehe  thank you! :toothy8: she loves these types of carriers to ride along with momma!


----------

